# Jail house emergency lockdown sounds?



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I worked in the Lockdown maze last year! I know the prison guard audio track on the outside had him repeating _*"THIS IS A LOCKDOWN SITUATION! EVERYBODY DOWN NOW, OR I WILL OPEN FIRE! I SAID GET DOWN! ON THE GROUND, NOW!"*_

Other sound effects included prison doors slamming shut, gunshots, and (of course) sirens. And the song played was "NWO (New World Order)" by Ministry.

As for the Asylum sounds, I know exactly what you're talking about. The claustrophobia room was a _very_ intense and creepy part of the maze... I don't know where to find something like that unless it was custom-made.

I'm at 3:11  (I very quickly lunge toward the camera).


----------



## socal22 (Sep 5, 2010)

How can I get the prison guard track?!? That would be perfect for the entrance gate!!! 

I'll see about posting for help in coming up with something to fit the asylum part of the maze, Thanks a lot! 

And great scaring BTW!!! Will you be working lockdown this year also?


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I made this audio track myself. It's a little loud, so you might want to turn down the volume. I think it sounds pretty similar to the one at Knott's (don't laugh! lol).

If you like it/want to possibly use it, you can download it here:
http://www.mediafire.com/?vr3x2vqef3gsgff

_**EDITED* I forgot the line "Everybody back in their cell!"*_






I'm going to try to be a queue monster for Sleepy Hollow Mountain this year. If I can't get a queue position, I'm going to go for another maze, possibly Delirium.


----------



## socal22 (Sep 5, 2010)

It's not bad, a little loud like you said, but all it needs is some sirens in the background  Thanks! 

Good luck this year at haunt! I'm a excited for the mine ride!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

OMG, me too! I was _so_ bored with Black Widow's Cavern.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I did this prison sound track a while back. Maybe some of that can be useful. It's really more of an insane asylum kind of thing-

http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=57603

Dan


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, I whipped up this little ditty.

Just be warned, the situation has gone horribly wrong. Mayhem has broken loose. It's gotten ugly. Prisoners are out of control. It's gonna take a lot to get this situation under control! LOL!

Click to play, right click/save target as to DL. Loop play at your haunt. Enjoy.

http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=57604

Dan


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Love them both ! The jail escape sounds great, just another day in the 'ol hoosegow....LoL The 1st one, definitely more towards asylum.

Thank you for your talent & time ! I'm sure we'll keep ya busy around here with pop requests... !


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

Shockwave199 said:


> Ok, I whipped up this little ditty.
> 
> Just be warned, the situation has gone horribly wrong. Mayhem has broken loose. It's gotten ugly. Prisoners are out of control. It's gonna take a lot to get this situation under control! LOL!
> 
> ...


I love it! Excellent work.


----------



## socal22 (Sep 5, 2010)

Shockwave!! Wow! Amazing I love them both!! 

Thank you so much to you and report_man for your help.
We're still a while away, so if you guys come up with anything else that you think 
Will fit in, please feel free to give me advise! =)


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

In my opinion, Knott's couldn't have picked better music for a prison riot. This song kept me awake on slow nights when not many guests were coming through our maze. lol


----------

